# Wireless modem local webpage



## GSquadron (Aug 23, 2013)

When I open my wireless modem page using Chrome and as input in address bar the number 192.168.0.1, I go to a webpage. (I have to put password first)
How can I modify that page so that I can remove an ad about my ISP provider?
Or better saying, where is that page located?


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 23, 2013)

Aleksander said:


> When I open my wireless modem page using Chrome and as input in address bar the number 192.168.0.1, I go to a webpage. (I have to put password first)
> How can I modify that page so that I can remove an ad about my ISP provider?
> Or better saying, where is that page located?



That page is stored on the Wireless Modem's firmware. You would have to modify the firmware to change that page.


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks!
How can I do that :/

Looks like after search, it is dangerous. Can I get the current firmware of my router and delete the pieces I don't want?


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 23, 2013)

Aleksander said:


> Thanks!
> How can I do that :/
> 
> Looks like after search, it is dangerous. Can I get the current firmware of my router and delete the pieces I don't want?



It's not exactly that simple. You most likely won't be able to modify the firmware in a way that will do this. The effort required isn't worth the result imho.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 23, 2013)

It's probs not dangerous, modding the firmware would be more dangerous.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 23, 2013)

If it's an ISP supplied router you might be able to get the original or a modded firmware for that model and reflash it?


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 23, 2013)

It is an ISP supplied so I suspect I could be able to do it
The only problem now is HOW


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 23, 2013)

Since it's a supplied modem then I wouldn't touch it buddy. If you ever have any trouble, and they try to login to the modem or reset the modem they'll see that the firmware has been modified. They could charge you property damage, and add the cost of the modem to your next bill.


----------

